# **GTA San Andreas system requirements confirmed!!!**



## mario_pant (May 2, 2005)

yah they are here... the game is due to be released on 7th June, 2005....
---------------------------------------------
Minimum System Requirements

1GHz Intel Pentium III or AMD Athlon Processor
256MB of RAM
8x DVD-ROM Drive
3.6 GB of free Hard Disk space for a minimal install
64MB Video Card with DirectX 9 compatible drivers ("GeForce3" or better)
DirectX 9 compatible Stereo Sound Card
Keyboard & Mouse

Recommended System Requirements

ntel Pentium 4 or AMD Athlon XP processor (or better)
384(+) MB of RAM
16x DVD-ROM drive
4.7 GB of free Hard Disk space for a full install
128(+) MB Video Card with DirectX 9 compatible drivers ("GeForce4" or better)
DirectX 9 compatible Surround Sound Card
Game pad with twin axis analog controls (USB or Joystick Port)
Keyboard & Mouse
----------------------------------------------------------------
The game will NOT have two player mode..... and will have much better graphic defination than that of the PS2 version....

Hurray... i have the recomended configuration!!!!
and one more thing... officially the game will be available only on DVDs.... its another thin for pirates... i bet they will get away with a CD version.....


----------



## anubhav_har (May 2, 2005)

Thanks man.. waiting for 7th of June to buy this title


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2005)

@Mario.....Dude atleast Mention the source of the post....Ahhh Anyways let me do the Honors for u *www.gtasanandreas.net/news/single.php?id=1157


----------



## mako_123 (May 2, 2005)

Cant wait till 7th. But it will be available in INDIA after 2 to 3 weeks i suppose.


----------



## techno_funky (May 2, 2005)

lovely my PC is quite above the Min requirements atleast 
woot woot 
i can play GTA SA 
woot


----------



## KoRn (May 2, 2005)

hey will it work on an intel pc 2.60ghz,256 mb ram,80gb hdd,some intel 32mb graphics card under low graphic settings dudes.


----------



## Sourabh (May 2, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> lovely my PC is quite above the Min requirements atleast
> woot woot
> i can play GTA SA
> woot



i know for sure how happy he is with this news !!

and the game is releasing a week before my sem2 starts, so wont be able to play it within the first 22 days

but better late than never


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2005)

chwamiki said:
			
		

> hey will it work on an intel pc 2.60ghz,256 mb ram,80gb hdd,some intel 32mb graphics card under low graphic settings dudes.



Ummm....Well that will depend on how much Graphic intense SA really turns out to be.If its just more or less like the previous version then i suppose you can Run it with low settings.


----------



## Sourabh (May 2, 2005)

i guess it wod be fun on the recommended Game pad with twin axis analog controls (USB) :drool:


----------



## nix (May 2, 2005)

*h*

does anyone here know what's there in san andreas. like, what all the time pass stuff is there and wat vehicles to ride..


----------



## sushir (May 2, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> i know for sure how happy he is with this news !!
> 
> and the game is releasing a week before my sem2 starts, so wont be able to play it within the first 22 days
> 
> but better late than never



 d00d i got half-life-2 3 days before my sem1...
i finished it before the exams ...
 

then gave the examsd and did well too ...


----------



## bharathbala2003 (May 2, 2005)

@Sourabh yes its klinda fun i play GTA : VC with the twin shock Play Station 2 type USB 2.0 JoyPad and its gud..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 2, 2005)

@Nix: Besides the usaul stuff found in the GTA series, you can ride bicycles, ride dirt bikes downhill, have haircuts of different styles, learn different forms of martial arts, drive a train, spray graffitti, workout to tone up your body and a hell lot of things that I just can't recall now!


----------



## mario_pant (May 2, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> @Mario.....Dude atleast Mention the source of the post....Ahhh Anyways let me do the Honors for u *www.gtasanandreas.net/news/single.php?id=1157



Hey i know that is a source but the correct source is the rockstar games website.... the just expanded to a PC and XBOX section for san:an.....
oh mann.... i just cant wait for this wonderfull game.....


----------



## Sourabh (May 2, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> @Sourabh yes its klinda fun i play GTA : VC with the twin shock Play Station 2 type USB 2.0 JoyPad and its gud..



lol we have the same gamepads!!


----------



## LayZ (May 3, 2005)

Saw it on PS2 already...didnt like it too much despite being a hardcore GTA fan...


----------



## Sourabh (May 3, 2005)

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas PC Screens

"Our gallery has been updated with the first six screenshots from the PC version of Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas, the popular game developed by Rockstar North. Already available for PS2, San Andreas will be released for PC and Xbox in North America on June 7th, 2005 and in Europe on June 10th, 2005."

Source: GamersHell


----------



## Abhijit_T (May 3, 2005)

sushir said:
			
		

> Sourabh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup, my Sem 2 is also starting...
Ah, what the hell, ITS GTA : SA !!!!!!!!!
Screw Eng. Drawing!!!!!


----------



## vysakh (May 3, 2005)

my system might be able to play it in the least graphics. and now i cant wait till june


----------



## Prashray (May 3, 2005)

Yahoo!!!
My system meets the recommended specs for GTA: SA. 
I am waiting for June to come.


----------



## sandeeprao (May 3, 2005)

hey! will it work on 128mb ram ????// i have a 64mb geforce 4 mx 420 card/.
i sure hope it works


----------



## [lokesh] (May 3, 2005)

wow..cool news dude....my config matches the recommended system or more. Waiting for that amazing day [ june 7th ]...


----------



## tarey_g (May 3, 2005)

new gta : sa(pc) screens out see them here


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 3, 2005)

sandeeprao said:
			
		

> hey! will it work on 128mb ram ????// i have a 64mb geforce 4 mx 420 card/.
> i sure hope it works



Yea will run but with some Hic-Ups as the Ram definetly would form a Bottleneck  


@mario....no offence but the point was just to mention the source....regardless of the loaction.....Forums rules you see


----------



## sandeeprao (May 3, 2005)

will the game work with a 128 mb ram???/ i have a 64mb geforce 4 mx 420 gfx card. i sure hope it works


----------



## vs_sriram (May 3, 2005)

Yeah...and this time the PC Version will support MODDING [officially]...thats very good news for me  


> The PC version will let players use their mp3 collections in game (much like Vice City) offering a radio station which will play them back.
> The 30-second replay will also be available in the PC version giving gamers the ability to use cinematic effects during playback.
> Possibly the most exciting feature of San Andreas PC is the modding capabilities offered by Rockstar. Considering the vastness of San Andreas, the options seem endless and we look forward to what the multi-theft-auto team will be able to offer.



Moe info at *www.megagames.com/news/html/console/sanandreas-xboxpcdetails.shtml


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 3, 2005)

What do you mean by modding being supported? Mods have always been there for the previous two GTA games.

If you mean that Rockstar will be releasing modding tools this time for the game, then you are wrong. Rockstar is depending upon the modding community to come up with them.


----------



## mario_pant (May 3, 2005)

> If you mean that Rockstar will be releasing modding tools this time for the game, then you are wrong. Rockstar is depending upon the modding community to come up with them.


Hey Mr. Intelligent... rockstar has a section for mods on their site(or it was said somewhere on the official site...i'm SURE)......
and this time they will support modding fully.... that means that maybe the game has a mod mangement tools with auto backup mechanism or something... it wud be really cool though!.... no more manual backups....alas just a thaught.....


----------



## mario_pant (May 3, 2005)

> If you mean that Rockstar will be releasing modding tools this time for the game, then you are wrong. Rockstar is depending upon the modding community to come up with them.


Hey Mr. Intelligent... rockstar has a section for mods on their site(or it was said somewhere on the official site...i'm SURE)......
and this time they will support modding fully.... that means that maybe the game has a mod mangement tools with auto backup mechanism or something... it wud be really cool though!.... no more manual backups....alas just a thaught.....


----------



## tarey_g (May 4, 2005)

mario pant , i wud have understood it if u had post it once, why same msg three times?


----------



## Apollo (May 4, 2005)

mario_pant said:
			
		

> yah they are here... the game is due to be released on 7th June, 2005....
> ---------------------------------------------
> Minimum System Requirements
> 
> ...



Man, that's tough for my pocket. 

But besides... I needed a good reason to change to a DVD ROM, a 128 MB Graphic Card.
Seeing as GTA:SA needs it... I shall oblige.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2005)

Let me just add that a DVD-Rom aint necessary.Those are the official Specs considered for the DVD edition release of the game in countries like Europe,North America and Japan.In India,if officially launched then i suppose it will be the regular Split Cd Version.


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 4, 2005)

I saw GTA SA on the PS2. Its fairly good but the environs got to have more detail. Look at the games these days. And looks wise it doesn't look too different from GTA VC. I suppose it'll have some new features


----------



## mario_pant (May 4, 2005)

talking about feature :


> San Andreas is bound to be groundbreaking in the amount of open gameplay it gives to players. New vehicles, cityscapes and more control over the storyline and your character will all be wrapped into one cult classic. Rockstar yet again brings their originality and experience to the table with the latest and greatest title in the Grand Theft Auto series. It's bigger, it's badder, and it packs more ass-burnin' fun than a jar of bean dip. Say hello to Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas!
> 
> Welcome to San Andreas, USA.
> San Andreas, loosely based on California, is made up of 3 cities complete with countryside and desert in between.
> ...


Source: *www.gtasanandreas.net/features/  (even has some cool pics)

and it has been officially announced that the PC grafix would be FAR better than that of the PS2....*giggles* and i thught that PS2 was better!LOL!"


----------



## kunwar (May 5, 2005)

*can i run it in 64 mb display memory*



			
				techno_funky said:
			
		

> lovely my PC is quite above the Min requirements atleast
> woot woot
> i can play GTA SA
> woot


does it require ps2.0 support??????????????????????????????


----------



## kunwar (May 5, 2005)

*can i run it*



			
				allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Let me just add that a DVD-Rom aint necessary.Those are the official Specs considered for the DVD edition release of the game in countries like Europe,North America and Japan.In India,if officially launched then i suppose it will be the regular Split Cd Version.



what is the cost of 865 motherboards


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2005)

@Kunwar.....You are really going on a random posting spree.Plzzz Ask all your questions in one and single Post.Constant quoting and Posting is a big pain in the Eyes to read.Anyways for your query (which i have been trying to answer tons of time over Yahoo messenger but *SIGH* all in vain) Gta SA Wont require PS 2.0 support and the 865GBF Mobo is around 5k.


----------



## kunwar (May 5, 2005)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## MalcolmX (May 5, 2005)

wah wah wah wah wah wah i can't believe this i don't have the dvd req.
y do they have it in the first place y can't mit just be ona cd rom drive like evry other game??????
_*wah aaaaaaaaaaaaa*_


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 5, 2005)

Do you really believe that they will be releasing the DVD version of the game anytime sooner the 1-2 months after the PC version hits the stores overseas?

Do you seriously believe that you or me or any other die-hard GTA fan will be sitting there, twiddling his fingers while we wait for the official DVD version to arive here? Local _warezvallah_ and p2p rules bro!


----------



## King_Niral (May 22, 2005)

i doubt there will be a DVD version in india !!!!!


----------



## akshayt (May 22, 2005)

845 chipset graphics might not run it 
865 might run but it might be slow


----------



## King_Niral (May 22, 2005)

@akshayt FOR ONCE UR SLIGHTLY CORRECT !!!!

ACCORDING TO ME THE 865 SHOULD PLAY IT WITH ALL THE EYE CANDY TURNED OFF , AT A DECENT RATE WITH SOME GOOD AMOUNT OF RAM .SAY - 256+ or 384 + !!!!

CHEERS !!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 23, 2005)

@king_niral: Hey mate, please go a little slow on the caps button, we all can read normal letters all right.

All caps is akin to shouting online, so please ease out on that.


----------



## funky_boy (May 27, 2005)

kool man thanks for giving us the requirements  
cant wait till 7 june


----------

